# Sun Style Wuji Standing - Blog post



## Xue Sheng (Jul 13, 2017)

Sun Style Wuji Standing 



 
_Sun Lutang (1860-1933)_


----------



## Monkey1969 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have been practicing Wu Ji standing for some time as well and find it increasingly crucial. The Yang style as developed by Prof Cheng Man Ch'ing which I practice also starts with this posture but I didn't get that it was about attaining the state of Wu Ji untill I read Sun Lu Tang's book. 

What is unclear to me is whether you concentrate your  mind in the Dan Tian in the Wu Ji standing posture or do you wait with that when you move into the Tai Ji posture? I couldn't figure it out studying the writings of Sun Lu Tang. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Encho (Nov 4, 2017)

Monkey1969 said:


> I have been practicing Wu Ji standing for some time as well and find it increasingly crucial. The Yang style as developed by Prof Cheng Man Ch'ing which I practice also starts with this posture but I didn't get that it was about attaining the state of Wu Ji untill I read Sun Lu Tang's book.
> 
> What is unclear to me is whether you concentrate your  mind in the Dan Tian in the Wu Ji standing posture or do you wait with that when you move into the Tai Ji posture? I couldn't figure it out studying the writings of Sun Lu Tang.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hi Monkey1969,
In Wuji in my opinion is about homeostasis and letting things settle. It is regarded in internal arts as a preparation to the actual form on an external note, the body is song, loose, the breathing is regulated. On an internal note, the spirit is fixed, the Qi is without stagnation the mind clear and free of distractions and attachment which makes the eyes bright. 

By not doing everything is accomplish is the paradox seen in Chinese thought and religion. Others may use the lower dan tian as a focal point but I do not think that is the aim of Wuji nor do I think focusing on sinking and relaxing as the final end product. Wuji in my opinion is about letting things take their course, it is evident more in the physical posture one holds as the arms are at the side, legs bent, looking straight. Compared to Zhan Zhuang which has more emphasis on building Qi and leading it through circulation.


----------



## Monkey1969 (Nov 4, 2017)

Btw, on p72, "A study of Tai Ji Quan", by Sun Lu Tang, it says:" ... nor is there any conscious attempt to lift the crown of the head. "


----------



## Monkey1969 (Nov 4, 2017)

Encho said:


> Hi Monkey1969,
> In Wuji in my opinion is about homeostasis and letting things settle. It is regarded in internal arts as a preparation to the actual form on an external note, the body is song, loose, the breathing is regulated. On an internal note, the spirit is fixed, the Qi is without stagnation the mind clear and free of distractions and attachment which makes the eyes bright.
> 
> By not doing everything is accomplish is the paradox seen in Chinese thought and religion. Others may use the lower dan tian as a focal point but I do not think that is the aim of Wuji nor do I think focusing on sinking and relaxing as the final end product. Wuji in my opinion is about letting things take their course, it is evident more in the physical posture one holds as the arms are at the side, legs bent, looking straight. Compared to Zhan Zhuang which has more emphasis on building Qi and leading it through circulation.



Thank you for that. Your comments resonate with my current intuitive understanding. I'm inspired to delve deeper.


----------



## Encho (Nov 4, 2017)

Monkey1969 said:


> Btw, on p72, "A study of Tai Ji Quan", by Sun Lu Tang, it says:" ... nor is there any conscious attempt to lift the crown of the head. "


That's right everything should be natural and not forced. If you put your Yi(intent) and focus there, your Qi will go there and you will have stagnation from all of the concentration at that point creating tension. Being mindful of your posture but not fixated and let things come and pass are important during practice.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 4, 2017)

Monkey1969 said:


> I have been practicing Wu Ji standing for some time as well and find it increasingly crucial. The Yang style as developed by Prof Cheng Man Ch'ing which I practice also starts with this posture but I didn't get that it was about attaining the state of Wu Ji untill I read Sun Lu Tang's book.
> 
> What is unclear to me is whether you concentrate your  mind in the Dan Tian in the Wu Ji standing posture or do you wait with that when you move into the Tai Ji posture? I couldn't figure it out studying the writings of Sun Lu Tang.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I believe Yang Chengfu said that Wuji should be trained more than most actually train it

It is pretty much what Encho already said. It is closer to Zen meditation than a qi gong exercise..... basically just be.

However in the Taiji form itself it is a beginning posture and I beleive Sun style puts more emphasis on it than most other styles of taijiquan, including Yang, which is where Cheng Manching's style comes from. 

But take into account Sun Lutang was a Xingyiquan person first, then a Baguazhang person and the last thing he learned was Taijiquan so his take could be different. Also take into account that most of my background in standing mediation or posture training comes from Xingyiquan as well.

And


----------



## Monkey1969 (Nov 5, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> I believe Yang Chengfu said that Wuji should be trained more than most actually train it
> 
> It is pretty much what Encho already said. It is closer to Zen meditation than a qi gong exercise..... basically just be.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your comments And. Much appreciated.


----------



## VPT (Nov 10, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> I believe Yang Chengfu said that Wuji should be trained more than most actually train it
> 
> It is pretty much what Encho already said. It is closer to Zen meditation than a qi gong exercise..... basically just be.
> 
> ...



Zen is basically Mahayana Buddhism + Daoism, so there shouldn't be anything strange about it.


----------

